# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Verbieden van natuurgeneesmiddelen

## afra1213

Big Pharma slaat om zich heen en in een wanhoopspoging om geen terrein te verliezen zijn sinds afgelopen weekend nieuwe regels in de EU*van kracht die honderden natuurgeneesmiddelen verbieden.

De nieuwe wetgeving is erop gericht consumenten te beschermen tegen potentieel schadelijke traditionele medicijnen.
Natuurgeneesmiddelen moeten nu worden geregistreerd. Producten moeten voldoen aan veiligheids- en kwaliteitsvoorschriften en moeten worden voorzien van informatie over de mogelijke bijwerkingen.

Natuurgeneeskundigen en producenten hebben aangegeven dat ze door de nieuwe regels wellicht failliet zullen gaan. Brits onderzoek uit 2009 toont aan dat tenminste een kwart van de volwassenen wel eens natuurlijke geneesmiddelen koopt. Meest gebruikt is het reeds geregistreerde echinacea, wat gebruikt wordt tegen verkoudheid; Sint-Janskruid, tegen depressie en angst en valeriaan, wat helpt tegen slapeloosheid.

Volgens Big Pharma hebben deze natuurlijke producten mogelijke bijwerkingen. Zo kan de anticonceptiepil stoppen met werken in combinatie met Sint-Janskruid en zo zou het natuurlijke afslankmiddel Herbal Flos Lonicerae twee maal de voorgeschreven dosis bevatten van een verboden middel. Wellicht probeert de natuur juist iets duidelijk te maken.

Tot op heden vielen natuurlijke geneesmiddelen altijd onder de Geneesmiddelenwet van 1968 toen nog maar weinig traditionele geneesmiddelen werden gebruikt en er nog maar weinig natuurgeneeskundigen werkzaam waren.
Vanaf nu moeten producenten aantonen dat hun producten voldoen aan strikte eisen en een duidelijk aangegeven dosis bevatten. Producten die reeds in de schappen staan mogen blijven staan tot de houdbaarheidsdatum verstreken is.
In Groot-Brittannië zijn inmiddels 211 verzoeken ingediend tot goedkeuring van een natuurlijk geneesmiddel. Inmiddels zijn 105 verzoeken gehonoreerd en de overige worden momenteel overwogen. Goedgekeurde natuurgeneesmiddelen krijgen een speciaal logo.

Bron: Guardian.co.uk

----------


## Flogiston

*Wanhoopspoging?*

Vaak wordt gedaan alsof de strengere regelgeving een trucje is van de farmaceutische industrie om hun inkomsten te beschermen. Zo ook in bovenstaand artikel: dat begint al met de eenzijdige opmerking "Big Pharma slaat om zich heen" en het woord "wanhoopspoging".

De waarheid ziet er echter anders uit.



*Wat zei de wet (tot voor kort)?*

De grote homeopathische multinationals en de fabrikanten van kruidenmiddeltjes hoefden zich niet aan allerlei regels te houden - regels waar de farmaceuten zich wel aan moesten houden. De farmaceuten werden dus (terecht) goed gecontroleerd, de kruidenmengers konden zonder controle hun gang gaan.
Farmaceuten moesten aantonen dat hun producten veilig zijn. Kruidenmengers hoefden dat niet.Farmaceuten moesten aantonen dat hun producten echt hielpen. Kruidenmengers hoefden dat niet; zij mochten gewoon beweren dat hun producten hielpen tegen allerlei klachten, ze hoefden dat nooit te laten zien.Farmaceuten moesten zelfs aantonen dat hun producten beter hielpen dan reeds bestaande producten. Ook deze regel gold niet voor kruidenmengers.
Het is duidelijk dat de regelgeving heel erg scheef was, en dat de grote homeopathische multinationals enorm werden bevoordeeld.



*De gevolgen van deze oude wet*

Vanzelfsprekend stelde het gebrek aan regelgeving de kruidenfabrikanten in staat heel eenvoudig miljardenwinsten te maken. De geneesmiddelproducenten waren daarentegen juist miljarden kwijt aan het bewijzen dat hun producten onschadelijk waren en dat ze hielpen.



*Het resultaat: doden en kanker door een kruidenmiddel*

Het Belgische aristolochia-schandaal deed het tij keren.

Wat was er aan de hand? Een kruidenfabrikant bracht een kruidenmiddel volgens TCM (traditionele Chinese geneeskunde) op de markt. Het middeltje was bedoeld om af te vallen. Maar door gebrek aan regelgeving zat er nu eens het ene kruidenmengsel, dan eens het andere kruidenmengsel in dit middel. Je wist dus nooit wat je eigenlijk had gekocht, dat was afhankelijk van de willekeur van de producent.

Op een gegeven moment stopte de producent het zwaar giftige kruid aristolochia (pijpbloem) in zijn mengsel. Dat kruid veroorzaakt acuut nierfalen. In lagere concentraties veroorzaakt het kanker.

Het gevolg? Meerdere mensen stierven - en dat zijn alleen de bekende gevallen. We weten niet hoeveel mensen aan dit middel zijn gestorven zonder dat we het weten. Mensen die niet stierven, kregen nierkanker, en zullen daar in de komende jaren alsnog aan sterven.

In één klap werd voor iedereen duidelijk wat kenners al jaren wisten: kruiden zijn verre van onschuldig. In dit geval zijn meerdere doden gevallen, en zullen er ook in de toekomst nog doden vallen doordat meerdere mensen nierkanker hebben gekregen van deze kruidenmengsels.



*Nieuwe wetgeving*

Naar aanleiding van dit geval kwam er wetgeving. Heel eenvoudig: beweer jij dat jouw kruidenmiddel onschadelijk is? Laat eerst maar eens zien, pas dan mag je het verkopen. En beweer je zelfs dat jouw kruidenmiddel geneeskrachtig is? Laat ook dat maar eens zien.

Heel logische wetgeving, zou je denken. Het beschermt de consument en het bevordert de eerlijkheid.



*Hoe reageerde de homeopathische industrie?*

Wat deed de grote homeopathische industrie?

Niets.

Helemaal niets. De wetgeving zou over een aantal jaren ingaan, na een ruime gewenningsperiode. In die gewenningsperiode zouden de homeopathische multinationals hun producten kunnen testen op ongevaarlijkheid en op werkzaamheid.

Maar ze deden niets. Ze besteedden hun tijd liever aan het voorbereiden van een grote campagne.

Toen de wetgeving in zou gaan werd die goed voorbereide campagnemachine gestart. Ze gebruikten hun gespaarde miljarden om moord en brand te schreeuwen. Ze brachten het misleidende verhaal (zie het voorgaande artikel in deze draad) de wereld in dat ze werden tegengewerkt door een oppermachtige vijand - terwijl zij het zelf waren die oppermachtig waren!



*Het succes van de homeopathische lobby*

Hun miljardenlobby had succes. De wetgeving werd teruggetrokken. Ook nu nog mogen de kruidenproducenten middelen verkopen zonder te laten zien dat die middelen onschadelijk zijn. Er worden dan ook nog steeds regelmatig kruidenmengsels met het giftige aristolochia aangetroffen - jawel, hetzelfde spul dat meerdere doden en vele kankergevallen heeft veroorzaakt!

En laten zien dat hun middeltjes werken? Dat hoeft nog steeds niet. Ze mogen gewoon beweren dat hun middeltjes gezond zijn en geneeskrachtig werken, ook al kunnen ze dat niet laten zien. En dat terwijl de geneesmiddelfabrikanten zuchten onder zware, dure wetgeving. Zo zie je wat je kunt bereiken als je een paar miljard achter de hand hebt om een lobby te financieren...

En weet je wat het ergst is? Ze hebben de wetgeving zelfs in hun voordeel weten om te buigen. In plaats van gewoon te laten zien dat hun spullen werken en dat ze ongevaarlijk zijn, hoeven ze hun producten nu alleen maar te laten registreren.

Jawel, registreren - zonder controle!

En diezelfde lobby, die nog steeds wordt gefinancierd met hun miljardenwinsten (die ze nog steeds elk jaar opstrijken, juist vanwege het gebrek aan regelgeving), zorgt er nu voor dat het onwetende publiek om de tuin wordt geleid. De kruidenfabrikanten doen nu net alsof het middel "bewezen goed is", en "gecontroleerd door een onafhankelijke instantie" - want "het is immers geregistreerd".

Ja, inderdaad, het is geregistreerd - maar dat zegt dus niets. Helemaal niets.



*Het omkopen van apothekers*

En de apotheek? Die verkoopt het spul nog steeds. Want de apotheek maakt er winst op. En ze krijgen zelfs een deel van de winst wanneer ze deze zogenaamd homeopathische producten zo prominent mogelijk aanbieden. Pure omkoping... En dat alles dankzij manipulatie van publiek en wetgever, mogelijk gemaakt door hun miljardenwinsten.

Intussen loopt de onwetend gehouden consument nog steeds het risico dat er ineens aristolochia in zijn potje zit. Meestal niet, soms wel - het is een loterij met enkele dodelijke loten. Dankzij een machtige lobby die wordt gefinancierd met de miljardenwinsten van de fabrikanten.

----------


## afra1213

Flogiston,

Gisteren hebben Sietske en Christel duidelijk aangegeven het niet op prijs te stellen dat wij over en weer stellingen plaatsen en hierover dicuseren. Ondanks dat ik mijn onderwerpen geplaatst had op het onderwerp " Stellingen "

De laatste maanden heb ik het zelf ervaren als constructief met respect voor elkaars mening. 
Het is jammer dat Sietske en Christel dit anders ervaren hebben.

Derhalve heb ik vandaag besloten om de stoppen met het plaatsen van nieuwe informatie en niet meer te reageren.

Ik wens ieder succes in de toekomst met dit forum

----------


## seok

interessante artikel, heb toch het een en ander eruit mogen halen. Voor een paper dat ik bezig met te schrijven. 
ik dank de auteurs.

----------

